# 'Breaking Bad': Final two episodes extended by 10 minutes each



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...two-episodes-extended-by-10-minutes-each.html



> The last two episodes of the series will run about 10 minutes longer than usual. Both episodes, Sunday's (Sept. 22) "Granite State" and the Sept. 29 finale, "Felina," will run from 9 to 10:15 p.m. ET.





> We'd say "adjust your DVRs accordingly," but chances are that's already happened.


Edit:

I just noticed it this was already posted in the TV Talk forum. I should have checked their first.


----------

